
Uber for MBAs is a worrying sign - twohanded
http://www.bostonglobe.com/business/technology/2016/04/15/uber-for-mbas-worrying-sign-for-knowledge-workers-everywhere/BJqxdFyeoM4f4giMzmSZSO/story.html
======
twohanded
I was just wondering - has anybody worked as a "nerd" for HourlyNerd or
related services? Has anyone hired one of these services to do work for them?

Wondering what the experience was like on either side?

